# Those of you who have a rhinestone business and a hat press -- are you making money with the addition of a hat press?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm wondering if it will really increase my profit if I add a hat press. I hate spending anymore $$, but if it's worth it.......

Can anyone who has a hat press tell me if it's a profitable addition to a rhinestone business? Not if it's a cool thing to have, or a simple addition, or easy to use, but is it truly profitable?

Thanks!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool thing to have

Usually it is for the sport moms in our area

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Easy thing to have, but truthfully I don't use it all that much. I use the flat presses at least 99% of the time.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use the hat press for things that really don't fit on a flat press well. But, you can also use a sleeve or pocket platen if you flat press has one the same way.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

I tend to use my hat press more than my flat press. It's smaller, less spaces, less heat and more versatile. Mine is a george knight combo so it's a small flat and cap press. Love it!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I hate my hat press! I don't know if it's the press or my process, but every time I press a hat, the stones move and the design becomes distorted. I have to go back and fix it with a heat wand. Even when I press a little at a time, the stones move around. I don't get it.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Does your press have the third hand to hold the hat. Also is the platen big enough to pull the hat firmly tight. Another option is the hat. If it is a 100% cotton non structured. I have noticed that the shrink. So I pre press the hat to shrink the hat a bit before press the design on

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I use my hat press all the time, items that don't lay flat like sports bras, small item etc. for hats, I have a silicone sheet I roll up under the front when I clip it down, I never have issues. Try a towel if you don't have a silicone sheet. That may help your moving stones.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I've tried the towel trick, it helps a little but not much. Here is a photo of the cap press I have. I don't have the flat plates though, Mine is not interchangeable.
I'll try heating the cap first next time. Never thought about the fact that the cap could be shrinking.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

That's similar to the one I have Jasmynn, I think mine is older. But yes with all processes you need to pre-press. Sometimes the hat crown is narrower than the platen and I have to use a towel to take up the slack. Plus it takes out the moisture. One other question as to the stones moving, is your transfer film sticky enough to hold the stones in place? I thought mine was good but then ordered another roll and it was much stickier than the previous roll. I use mine about 6 times before it won't pick up good enough.

Thank you for your inspirations!


You have inspired me so much with your designs and work.


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a similar press and hated at first. I cut a mouse pad in half and used that as a cushion under the hat. I also leave the cardboard insert in place while pressing and reduce the pressure. It still took lots of practice but its much easier now.
Good luck!!


----------



## AmericanHeroCA (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, having a hat press is profitable!!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

If you buy a hat press, don't buy a cheap Chinese one. You will regret it. Spend the extra money and get a good one. 

We use our hat press quite a bit. We use it for back packs, hats, small sleeve designs and so on. We still use our flat presses the most, but the hat press is a must for us.


----------

